# Passed CGC cold!



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So, at the last minute I decided to go to an obedience/conformation workshop that was 2 hours' drive away. Never done a CGC before and hadn't trained for it. Last night, I looked over the CGC items thinking... "I bet Vinca could do that... I bet Vinca could do that... I wonder if Vinca would do that?" Only one way to find out! 

So my 8 month old pup and I walked into the ring cold, and passed our CGC. Yay! She only whined for a moment when I left her with the evaluator, and definitely showed a casual interest ("ooo, he looks friendly, can we play?")in the other dog, but otherwise she sailed right through it having no training under her belt, other than what she's done in puppy class and the obedience we do at home.

After having done Novice and Open many years ago, I was suprised at how relaxed and casual the CGC is... and how pretty much any well-adjusted dog with a minimum of training should be able to pass it. I was also surprised to learn that it could positively affect my homeowners' insurance... so yay for that!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

YAY for Vinca! That's awesome. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Abby will be going through the classes next month, although I think she could pass it without them. But it will be good to get out there and meet people and dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats! I hope to get Shasta to that point some day!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats so great!!! Go Vinca!!!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats to you both! I have Judah in the classes now and the only exercise he's iffy on is leaving him for 3 minutes and him keeping calm. I think he'll be tested in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats, that's great!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

that's so impressive, congratulations! :thumbup: i bet your one proud momma...i know i would be!


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see if my pup will pass the CGC when she is 8 months old! 

What was the hardest part of the evaluation, you think!?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations!! That is awesome. Also congrats to Vinca .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

princessbelladonna2k11 said:


> What was the hardest part of the evaluation, you think!?


For Vinca, the hardest part was ignoring other dogs. She's not aggressive, just nosy and curious, and always wants to play. I was a little bit worried about leaving her for 3 minutes; she did whine at first, but then calmed down nicely. I think it helped that the evaluator did a thorough "exam" on her, complete with the chest scratching no dog can resist, to make her feel more comfortable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations. 

I like the test. It is a good goal for pet owners. It is not supposed to be rigid, just a basically well-socialized dog that isn't going to lose his marbles if he hears a noise, sees someone jogging, sees another dog, is left with someone they do not know, walks through a number of people. The rest of the test is just your basic commands, and walking without yanking you around. 

When people do well on it, they can come out of it looking for what else they can do with their dog. When people do not pass, well they know what they need to work on.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent job!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Good work!


----------

